# Poetry keeps me calm and focused in my retirement.



## Lekatt (Nov 24, 2021)

*The Fortress*

On high stands a mighty Fortress,
a grand Castle of world renown.
Its proud lauded a safe haven
for all subjects dwelling around.

Its outer walls rise eighty feet,
and its breadth five-hundred-five.
Build of mortar and granite,
so those within it will survive.

The inner wall is half the out,
built of mortar and granite like.
While strong within the inner wall
stands a half-dozen keeps with pike.

It well took more than thirty year,
these massive walls to build,
its makers love to stand and cheer,
cause nary a soul’s been killed.

It was fear that raised these great walls
against some long imagined dread.
But no one has come to conquer
for wondrous peace remains widespread.


----------

